
What happens when you launch Firefox for the first time? - ivanche
https://twitter.com/jonathansampson/status/1165858896176660480
======
leetbulb
This is interesting, but posting this on Twitter in such a format is annoying,
especially when he has a blog, github, etc. I only say this because it seems
to be a common format for some reason... why?

